# team recess 11-29-14



## cobe killer (Apr 13, 2008)

Team recess 11-29-14 
Gene, Tim, Rob, John and myself managed to get out for a grouper run on Saturday around the edge. Gene and Tim worked for several hrs on Friday to round up some baits and managed to get some small stuff like cigs.,herring and some butterbeans but enough to get the day going.
Nona got us going with some hot biscuits and gravy and eggs on a 38* start to the morning. we got on the water at the crack of dawn and tried for some more bigger baits but only managed a few so off we went in the hunt for the bounty of the bottom.
seas were not bad at 1' to 2' and the temp moved up nicely as we went. the mongo's were hungry but slow and the scamp were on fire along with a couple nice gags. also managed 3 very nice yellow mouths for the box as well. a couple of almaco's made the trip home in the box as well.
the grey suits left us alone for the most part only 2 on the fly line. couldn't find any king's, bo-bo's or blk fins to play with us on the fly line. 
turned out to be a beautiful day with a good box of fish and great friends having a good time.
here's the pic's I have Tim may have a couple more.
​


----------



## Five Prongs Of Fury (Apr 15, 2008)

That's a box to be proud of. Scamp is my favorite for the table.


----------



## WAReilly (Jun 2, 2014)

Nice box!


----------



## recess (Oct 8, 2007)

Here is the one pic I got I'll work on the go pro when I get a chance.


----------



## purple haze (Sep 2, 2013)

I love meat trip days.... beautiful day from a lite breeze mild temp that make the sea conditions great to fish on. Two nice gags in the 30# range a nice 20# red grouper three big yellow mouth scamps and 14 scamps makes for a five man limit of groupers. A couple of the mingos went 22". Looking forward to the next weather day.


----------



## jjam (Dec 9, 2007)

Looks like Cliff may have been the grouper master for the day?

Nice box of meat and thanks for sharing Team Recess!

Jimmy


----------



## RedLeg (Mar 15, 2014)

Great job! Good to the meat is still out there!!!


----------



## Dynamic (Oct 3, 2007)

Nice haul fella's!!!! Makes me wish I would of made a grouper run this past weekend.


----------



## Ragon210 (Jul 11, 2013)

Nice work, do you guys ever have a bad day on the water?


----------



## recess (Oct 8, 2007)

jjam said:


> Looks like Cliff may have been the grouper master for the day?
> 
> Nice box of meat and thanks for sharing Team Recess!
> 
> Jimmy


It was close Jimmy our gags were almost twins . We called it a tie ! But best of all we dident have to sing ( im a little tea pot) when we got back!


----------



## recess (Oct 8, 2007)

Ragon210 said:


> Nice work, do you guys ever have a bad day on the water?


It happens ! We just don't give up easy .


----------



## cobe killer (Apr 13, 2008)

jjam said:


> Looks like Cliff may have been the grouper master for the day?
> 
> Nice box of meat and thanks for sharing Team Recess!
> 
> Jimmy


actually Jimmy the one Tim got was a little bigger but we didn't get a pic with him holding it. both were nice fish though.


----------



## PorknBeans (Nov 21, 2007)

jjam said:


> Looks like Cliff may have been the grouper master for the day?
> 
> Nice box of meat and thanks for sharing Team Recess!
> 
> Jimmy


hahahaha Jimmy.... looks like the grouper slayer title doesnt go to our boat this week :notworthy:


----------



## jjam (Dec 9, 2007)

PorknBeans said:


> hahahaha Jimmy.... looks like the grouper slayer title doesnt go to our boat this week :notworthy:


That Team Recess keeps me infected w/ grouper fever! Time for a meat trip soon!

Jimmy


----------



## lastcast (Oct 12, 2007)

Very nice guys! Great fish!


----------



## Mullethead (Oct 4, 2007)

cobe killer said:


> Team recess 11-29-14
> also managed 3 very nice yellow mouths for the box as well.
> 
> [/INDENT]


True yellow mouths? Wow ! Not many aound here know a yellow mouth from a scamp! Great catch !


----------



## recess (Oct 8, 2007)

Mullethead said:


> True yellow mouths? Wow ! Not many aound here know a yellow mouth from a scamp! Great catch !


And a better texture than scamp !


----------



## 153 Large fish (Nov 30, 2013)

Fun times...good catch


----------



## kahala boy (Oct 1, 2007)

Very nice day guys. Looks like Cliff and Tim are getting a little lazy with fish placement.


----------



## bcahn (Jan 10, 2013)

Great catch guys, you guys are grouper masters!


----------



## cobe killer (Apr 13, 2008)

kahala boy said:


> Very nice day guys. Looks like Cliff and Tim are getting a little lazy with fish placement.


 you caught that Hama... that was kinda weak. we'll do better next time.
hope all is well with ya!


----------



## Tim_G (Feb 22, 2008)

Crushed em! Nice grouper limit ya'll!


----------



## jcasey (Oct 12, 2007)

Very Nice !


----------



## purple haze (Sep 2, 2013)

Mullethead said:


> True yellow mouths? Wow ! Not many aound here know a yellow mouth from a scamp! Great catch !


 Keith When we are lucky and catch a true yellow mouth. You can see the eyes of the crew making plans for who will get the prize. These rocks have produce a few in the past and with three coming from the same area I am sure we will visit it again. Like Tim said and may I add whiter then any scamp I have seen the guys clean. Same thing for yellowedge grouper. I guess you could say yellow shows a pattern of fish preferred. Yellowfin tuna, yellowmouth scamp, and yellowedge grouper.


----------



## Mullethead (Oct 4, 2007)

purple haze said:


> Keith When we are lucky and catch a true yellow mouth. You can see the eyes of the crew making plans for who will get the prize. These rocks have produce a few in the past and with three coming from the same area I am sure we will visit it again. Like Tim said and may I add whiter then any scamp I have seen the guys clean. Same thing for yellowedge grouper. I guess you could say yellow shows a pattern of fish preferred. Yellowfin tuna, yellowmouth scamp, and yellowedge grouper.


 
Ha ! I am with ya ! 

I tell newbies on the boat when a nice scamp hits the deck "Aaaah ... see that yellow around the mouth - that means they have been consuming poisonous reef fish ... and could be dangerous to eat ... I will take them off your hands ... I have built up a tolerance to the toxin .. just to be safe ... I’m just that kind of a guy;-) “


----------



## scott44 (Aug 17, 2013)

Good looking pile of fish!:thumbsup:


----------



## Sharknado (Jan 7, 2014)

Nice catch!


----------



## Bodupp (Oct 3, 2007)

Nice work, fellas. That's a delicious pile of goodies right there.


----------



## spinfactor (Sep 22, 2013)

Nice job guys


----------



## Captain Jake Adams (Oct 3, 2007)

Nice job as always guys!


----------



## Xpac (Jun 22, 2011)

Awesome catch! Those are some gooooood eats.


----------



## WhyMe (Apr 21, 2013)

What a great day. Nice pics too.
Whyme
Mako My Dayo


----------



## augiek (Nov 1, 2013)

good to hear the edge is producing


----------



## GROUPAGROUPAGROUPA (Apr 6, 2008)

I maybe mistaking, correct me if I'm wrong but haven't red grouper been closed since October 4th , I've been releasing all of mine caught since then still nice box of fish, always enjoy your posts


----------



## cobe killer (Apr 13, 2008)

GROUPAGROUPAGROUPA said:


> I maybe mistaking, correct me if I'm wrong but haven't red grouper been closed since October 4th , I've been releasing all of mine caught since then still nice box of fish, always enjoy your posts


 open april 1st till dec. 3rd


----------



## GROUPAGROUPAGROUPA (Apr 6, 2008)

cobe killer said:


> open april 1st till dec. 3rd


Gags closed on the 3rd red grouper closed October 4th, don't know how to post link but go to gulf council.org and scroll down to page 6 of 32 and there you have the grouper regs, still nice catch!!


----------



## recess (Oct 8, 2007)

You are correct . If caught in federal waters . But state is open year around . Reds open January 1st in federal.


----------



## GROUPAGROUPAGROUPA (Apr 6, 2008)

recess said:


> You are correct . If caught in federal waters . But state is open year around . Reds open January 1st in federal.


So he was caught in state waters?


----------



## recess (Oct 8, 2007)

GROUPAGROUPAGROUPA said:


> So he was caught in state waters?


Obviously your trying to get a rise out of this by being the PFF police . Sorry we posted a report I'll keep it to ourselves next time . But to answer your question he was at the coop with the triggers , in state waters ! Don't worry I won't give you another chance to be the police.


----------



## GROUPAGROUPAGROUPA (Apr 6, 2008)

recess said:


> Obviously your trying to get a rise out of this by being the PFF police . Sorry we posted a report I'll keep it to ourselves next time . But to answer your question he was at the coop with the triggers , in state waters ! Don't worry I won't give you another chance to be the police.


Sorry not trying to be the police just asked a simple question on a fishing forum and you took it the wrong way. Anyways nice state water red grouper and keep the reports coming!


----------



## scott44 (Aug 17, 2013)

GROUPAGROUPAGROUPA said:


> Sorry not trying to be the police just asked a simple question on a fishing forum and you took it the wrong way. Anyways nice state water red grouper and keep the reports coming!


Thnx a bunch.....:notworthy:


----------



## cobe killer (Apr 13, 2008)

GROUPAGROUPAGROUPA said:


> I maybe mistaking, correct me if I'm wrong but haven't red grouper been closed since October 4th , I've been releasing all of mine caught since then still nice box of fish, always enjoy your posts


OK finally found what I was looking for.
state waters ALWAYS OPEN( for now)

FEDERAL WATERS IB THE GULF OF MEXICO

the grid didn't print so it is confusing. rec.red grouper closed in FEDERAL WATERS 
from feb 1st to mar 31st.
*Gulf of Mexico Fishing Seasons and Closures*

Commercial quota, fishing year, seasonal closures and current status of some Gulf of Mexico species. Species not listed do not currently have seasonal closures or quotas.

*Species or species group* *Commercial* *Recreational* *Seasonal closure*​*Seasonal closure* Red Snapper None Jan 1-May 31;
When Quota is Met Through December 31 Gag None Jan 1-June 30,
November 1-December 311 Red Grouper None Feb 1-Mar 31 (3) Other Shallow-water Grouper2 None Feb 1-Mar 31 (3) Greater Amberjack Mar 1-May 31 June 1-July 31 Gray Triggerfish June 1 - July 31 June 1-July 31 King Mackerel Southern West Coast Florida Subzone July 1-MLK Jr. Day n/a


----------



## Kailua Boy (Jul 31, 2013)

Another awesome load for da recess bruddahs! Hanapa'a!


----------



## jjam (Dec 9, 2007)

GROUPAGROUPAGROUPA said:


> So he was caught in state waters?


One "fish police" shalt not halt awesome future Recess post I say!!

GROUPA, not in state waters but in the creek that runs through recess's neighborhood, well, that would be considered state waters I guess.

Another spectacular trip, Recess Team!

Keep'em post a coming Pls!

Jimmy


----------

